# Off-Licences in Central Bristol?



## Riff (Feb 13, 2011)

Can anyone provide me with names/locations of any off-licenses in the Marlborough Street area of Bristol?

The reason why I'm asking is that I'll be staying in Bristol the night before Glastonbury (21st June) and need to pick up some booze before I head off to the Festie.

We'll be arriving in Bristol some time around 10pm on the Tuesday night and setting getting the 08.30 bus to Pilton the following morning so we need to find somewhere open between those times.

We're looking for somewhere that sells boxes of wine, cases of bitter and bottles of rum (or other suitable spirit).

Cheers!


----------



## Geri (Feb 13, 2011)

There's a Tesco Express opposite the bus station, but I don't know what kind of quantities they will have in as it's pretty small. If you wander up Stokes Croft (carry on past the Tesco Express) there are dozens of small shops selling booze, not sure where the nearest off licence is - there's an Oddbins much further up the road, but I'm not sure what time it will be open until.


----------



## Riff (Feb 13, 2011)

Geri - the Oddbins closes at 9pm, but thanks for the tip!   I know the Tesco Express near my workplace doesn't have much of a range, but the Bristol one _might_ be better.

I notice there's a Sainsburys Local and a Tesco Metro not too far away in Broadmead.  Does anyone know what the booze range is like in these shops?


----------



## strung out (Feb 13, 2011)

was in that tesco express yesterday. they sell a fair amount of booze as it's underneath student accomodation. not sure about boxes of wine, but they've certainly got an average selection of spirits and beer.


----------



## Geri (Feb 13, 2011)

The Sainsburys is pretty small, the Tesco Metro is a bit bigger so off the two would be your best bet.


----------



## Geri (Feb 13, 2011)

Does the Glastonbury bus still go from the bus station? I had it in my head it went from Anchor Road now.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 13, 2011)

Head up Stokes Croft for one of the 'best' supermarkets - but they're not really very good.







But you'll have a good time in the pubs and bars. Or get a taxi over to tescos (fuckers) at Eastville to stock up on serious booze. 

Or go to the Bristol Cider House and buy load of thatchers - best option - but let them know in advance http://www.bristolciderhouse.co.uk/


----------



## Riff (Feb 13, 2011)

Geri said:


> Does the Glastonbury bus still go from the bus station? I had it in my head it went from Anchor Road now.


 
The National Express that we're getting runs from Union Street, according to the ticket.

Big Eejit - we are staying in Stokes Croft, as it happens.  Is that offy really rubbish?  As for cider, there' be plenty of Burrow Hill and Brothers in vast quantities at the festival itself!


----------



## Geri (Feb 13, 2011)

Union Street? How bizarre.  That's right opposite the Tesco Metro though.


----------



## BlackArab (Feb 18, 2011)

tbh if I wanted booze in large quantities such as cases, I'd head off to the Tesco's at Eastville. You can get either the 4/5/24/25 bus from the last bus stop at the bottom of Union St near Greggs. I think the last bus is around 11pm. For getting back you'll need a cab. This is the one I use a lot: Dad's Cabs 0117 935 0053 or try and find one based in the BS2/5 postcodes. cheers.

If it's just booze for yourself, you might play safe with 'best', watch the dates on the food though


----------

